# Fulfillment for Existing Company (Not Print on Demand)



## wether77 (Jun 1, 2019)

I am moving out of the country and have a large inventory of t-shirts (more than 500, less than 1000) that I need to move to a fulfillment center to pack and ship. In the US. Any ideas?


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Questions.
Are these already printed and need to be sent to individual buyers?,or,
they are shirts to be printed and sent to a warehousing firm like Amazon.


----------

